# GOT MY TEST BACK- too late?



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Hey I got my soil test back but I'm not sure if I should do anything with it this year. What do you think?
Maryland TTF
I'm laying Pre-EM and then aeratoring and overseeding the day after labor day


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> I'm laying Pre-EM and then aeratoring and overseeding the day after labor day


That's not going to work out well. You'll break the pre-m barrier and depending on the pre-m, you won't get germination.
Apply lime late Fall to raise pH.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> > I'm laying Pre-EM and then aeratoring and overseeding the day after labor day
> 
> 
> That's not going to work out well. You'll break the pre-m barrier and depending on the pre-m, you won't get germination.
> Apply lime late Fall to raise pH.


Curious to know everyone's thoughts on this. I've heard people say that aerating "punctures" the Pre-M barrier, and then again I've seen high-profile lawn care folks on YT (and here at TLF) say that's not really how Pre-M works - that it's not some magical flat barrier that can be broken via aeration.


----------



## JeffR84 (Apr 25, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm laying Pre-EM and then aeratoring and overseeding the day after labor day
> ...


Different pre-emergents have different mode of actions, as far as I know the more commonly used ones do essentially create a barrier and causes roots to die off shortly after germinating.

But no matter what it makes no sense to try to put down a pre-emergent and then seed, unless your pre-emergent is mesotriome. But that's not a super effective or at least long lasting pre-emergent.

I would focus on getting some lime down this fall for sure.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would limit the lime to 50lb/ksqft this year and the rest (25lb/ksqft) next spring.

You have 2 acres, this is a total of 4,250lb of lime. Do you have a large spreader?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

JeffR84 said:


> But no matter what it makes no sense to try to put down a pre-emergent and then seed, unless your pre-emergent is mesotriome.


No argument there


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

If you are seeding, use Tenacity as your pre-emergent for cool season turf. Apply at seeding and again 30 days after seeding. 60 days after seeding, switch to a traditional pre-emergent like Dimension or Prodiamine.

If you areate enough to "break the barrier" there won't be much lawn left. Since we have products like Tenacity, there is no need unless you are unexpectedly seeding.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

littlehuman said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> > > I'm laying Pre-EM and then aeratoring and overseeding the day after labor day
> ...


https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/aerating-lawns/
On the other hand:
https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/tgtre/article/2001oct1a.pdf

Although those studies show no or low incidence on effectiveness of weed control, as long as you have the ability to time aeration and pre-m application, why chance even a possible increase in pre-m failure?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Ridgerunner said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Ridgerunner said:
> ...


I agree with that notion. I suppose if you have to lay pre-m during a reno, it may as well be Tenacity so as not to harm your new seed, as Jeff said above. Might not be the most effective pre-m you can get, but better than nothing I'm guessing.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

I should have been more thorough...I didnt mention this part because it wasn't really my question. My question was about ammending my soil.

But currently my lawn got out of control/ I was losing my battle but TruGreen has been servicing the lawn to save it and then I'll take back over (I'm kind of ashamed to put that out there haha) So I mentioned this to TruGreen previously and they said they always pre-em before overseeding and aerating. I've followed that up with conversations with 2 friends of mine that have TruGreen and they never have problems with the overseed germination or the weeds come spring. Maybe its the combination of both that they are using, I'm not sure.

So let's say that I want to play is safe (trugreen is due out today to Pre-EM but its raining so they'll likely cancel), can I pre-em afterward later in the fall or no?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> can I pre-em afterward later in the fall or no?


See Bernstem's response above. It's good advice.
Sorry, I had you and littlehuman mixed up as to who was the OP.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> > can I pre-em afterward later in the fall or no?
> 
> 
> See Bernstem's response above. It's good advice.
> Sorry, I had you and littlehuman mixed up as to who was the OP.


hahaha no worries. So I actually started getting really curious about this conversation so I called Trugreen (who hasnt come today- don't get me started on how terrible they have been overall except some of the results) and customer service told me they are actually treating for active weeds/crabgrass type of things....and she said its absolutely a good thing to get before you seed.

Does that change it or is it still going to be an issue and i should cancel it ?


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> I would limit the lime to 50lb/ksqft this year and the rest (25lb/ksqft) next spring.
> 
> You have 2 acres, this is a total of 4,250lb of lime. Do you have a large spreader?


holy crap, haha...didnt realize it would be so much.

No I have a Scotts push spreader with the guard and I have a aerator/seeder combo pull behind (not sure if I'd be able to use that for this application). I definitely have areas that are struggling more than other areas so I could easily focus on those areas.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

bernstem said:


> If you are seeding, use Tenacity as your pre-emergent for cool season turf. Apply at seeding and again 30 days after seeding. 60 days after seeding, switch to a traditional pre-emergent like Dimension or Prodiamine.
> 
> If you areate enough to "break the barrier" there won't be much lawn left. Since we have products like Tenacity, there is no need unless you are unexpectedly seeding.


Thanks . Because of my whole embarassing Trugreen deal, I may just nix the pre-em this fall. I do have Tenacity stored though so we'll see.

But on the ammendment side....is it too late to do ammendments?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

mpoland33 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I would limit the lime to 50lb/ksqft this year and the rest (25lb/ksqft) next spring.
> ...


The 4k lb is only for the 50lb/ksqft rate. You will still need 2k lb more 6 months later.

Try to find someone that owns a farm. They might have a spreader that could do this job. You will likely need a to find a co-op that will deliver this quantity. I would definitely pay someone to do this.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> mpoland33 said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


So in looking at the cost of this, I almost fainted. I'm currently renting an aerator at 220 and buying seed for overseeding at 400....so my lawn budget expired early summer..hahaha

Is there any other ways to ammend...ya know, less expensive ways?

We have a farmers co-op that I saw has high magnesium and offers to spread it for you...gonna call tomorrow to get a charge

-another question...is this something I'll end up needing to do again or is this a typically one time deal?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You have 2 acres, cost goes up with more land. Lime should be a once event.

Coop agricultural lime should be the cheapest. I don't know the going rate. Maybe $50-100/ton, but try to see if you can have them spread it.


----------



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

g-man said:


> You have 2 acres, cost goes up with more land. Lime should be a once event.
> 
> Coop agricultural lime should be the cheapest. I don't know the going rate. Maybe $50-100/ton, but try to see if you can have them spread it.


Thanks. Will do!


----------

